# Girl Advertised as Male



## zactak (May 19, 2012)

Hey everyone!

About a month ago, I bought three little boys to go with my hairless rat that I had. Two were brothers in the same aquarium and the third was a male rat that was alone. I named the third rat Rae. Being a new rat owner, I didn't take notice to Rae missing testicles. A few days ago I noticed Rae was getting a little big and fairly quickly realized Rae was in fact a female. I assume she is going to be delivering in the next day or so. I put her in a 20 gallon long aquarium by herself and provided her with paper towels and ripped up fleece. Rae is starting to build a nest in one corner of her aquarium with the paper towels. Since I added the fleece, I have noticed she has emptied her food bowl and started putting the fleece and paper towels in her food bowl. Ya'll don't think she is planning to deliver her pups in the food bowl, do you? What do I do if she does? What are some thing to know? I've been researching a lot, but I am honestly feeling a bit overwhelmed at the moment.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds like you are taking the right steps. Sometimes the hardest thing to do is let Mom be Mom. She'll deliver where she's most comfortable, and the little ones will likely be fine. You can give her some extra protein to help her little body prepare - a bit of egg or chicken - and give her all the love and attention you can so she'll be comfortable with you handling the babies when they come.


----------



## zactak (May 19, 2012)

Thanks, Carrie! It is so stressful! I went on a couple errands today and when I checked on her, I could tell she was having contractions. I checked on her a couple hours later when I got home and there were little ones around her! The last time I checked on her, she had five little eeping babies. I did notice that one of them is not in the nest with her, is up against the aquarium wall and it's color is a lot lighter than the other's. I'm concerned it's dead or going to die. Should I be concerned? Should I do anything for it? You can see it off to the left in the picture I posted.


----------



## zactak (May 19, 2012)

Well, I decided to put it into the nest with the others. I picked Rae up and she climbed onto my shoulder. While she was up there, I put the one off to the side into my hand and took a picture of the others. When Rae saw the flash, she jumped back into the aquarium and ran over top of the others. I put the one off to the side next to her and she didn't seem to care. I put it on top of her and left. When I came back a few hours later, they were all in her nest. So... from what I've read, I should supplement her diet with kitten food? Do I already notice the milk bands on some of my rittens based off the photo I posted? 

As a side note.... For only being here for eight months, I have the greatest friends! Rae's litter was small.... only six babies. I have adopted all of them out already, pending their sexes to my friends! I am going to keep a female so Rae has a companion that won't get her pregnant.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Aww... Babies! So cute! It's awesome that they already have future-homes.  When I had a preggy girl rat I gave her all kinds of food supplements... Eggs, Cat food, oatmeal, ect.. Lol. The little white bands on their tummies are milk bands, looks like they all have them.


----------



## zactak (May 19, 2012)

Keelyrawr said:


> Aww... Babies! So cute! It's awesome that they already have future-homes.  When I had a preggy girl rat I gave her all kinds of food supplements... Eggs, Cat food, oatmeal, ect.. Lol. The little white bands on their tummies are milk bands, looks like they all have them.


Cooked oatmeal, or dry oatmeal? Lol... I want to give the best to momma! This shows my ignorance... but I thought I saw the milk bands on (from the bottom to top) 1, 2 and 4. How do you see milk bands on all of them?


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Cooked  Just try different treats with her and see what she likes the most. I very obviously see Milk bands on 3 of them, the other 3 it's harder to tell. Just hold them in your hands and you should be able to see them. You're looking for big white lines/spots on their side and belly area.






I circled some in this picture for you. (Not my picture, just a random google image)







And I circled the ones I see in this pic. 

If you don't see Milk bands on all of them you may have an issue. I'm not a professional or anything though..Lol Just giving you my personal experience. Good luck!


----------



## zactak (May 19, 2012)

I very much appreeciaite your personal experience! I don't know anything as I've only had rats for a month and a half at most. The ones you see bands on are the ones I see bands on too. They should appear within 24 hours of being born, right? I have their births down to about two hours, so can assume 24 hours.


----------



## zactak (May 19, 2012)

Is this what I am looking for in regards to milk bands?


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes, that's it ! That just shows that the baby's belly is full of milk. You'll only be able to see it for a few days though, then you'll be able to start telling what colors they're going to be. Good night!


----------

